# "%" Bedeutung in Java ? (23 % 11=?)



## marco_16 (14. Mai 2009)

Welche Bedeutung hat ein % in Java?

zB: int result = 23 % 11;


----------



## Wildcard (14. Mai 2009)

Das bedeutet modulo


----------



## marco_16 (14. Mai 2009)

ok... 
sagt mir gerade nichts...... irgendetwas mit Reste einer Division ? .... so wie zB. Modulo 4....
Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Wildcard (14. Mai 2009)

Ja, der Rest einer Ganzzahlendivision


----------



## marco_16 (14. Mai 2009)

Ok dankeschön, hab mit Google nichts gefunden, hatte ja keine Ahnung was das Zeichen bedeutet und so lässt sich nur schwer etwas finden mit nem einzelnen Zeichen als anhaltspunkt...
Hab morgen einen Test in Informatik, bin dir sehr dankbar für die schnelle Antwort! :toll:


----------



## dergrüne (15. Mai 2009)

Auch wenn der Test wohl schon vorbei ist, hier die Erklärung von Modulo:

Modulo ? Wikipedia

Wie du schon selber gesagt hast handelt es sich dabei um eine Funktion die den Rest einer Division zurückgibt.

Bsp:

10 % 3 = 1

Wie man es in der Grundschule gelernt hat, passt die 3, 3 mal in die 10 und es bleibt dann noch 1 übrig. 

Gruß

PS: Sorry nicht gesehen das schon korrekt geantwortet wurde, hab definitiv zu wenig geschlafen und zuviel Kaffee getrunken ^^


----------



## Beni (15. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich ist es ja nicht Modulo sondern Rest. Weil z.B. "-8 modulo 5" gibt 2, aber "-8 % 5" gibt -3 (der Rest von -8/5).


----------



## dergrüne (15. Mai 2009)

Beni hat gesagt.:


> Eigentlich ist es ja nicht Modulo sondern Rest. Weil z.B. "-8 modulo 5" gibt 2, aber "-8 % 5" gibt -3 (der Rest von -8/5).



Wie kommst du drauf das -8 modulo 5 = 2 gibt?


----------



## SlaterB (15. Mai 2009)

hatte ich auch grad überlegt:

1 mod 5 = 1
0 mod 5 = 0
-1 mod 5 = 4
-2 mod 5 = 3
-3 mod 5 = 2
-4 mod 5 = 1
-5 mod 5 = 0
-6 mod 5 = 4
-7 mod 5 = 3
-8 mod 5 = 2


-8 mod 5 = -8 +(x*5) mod 5 = 2 mod 5 = 2


----------



## dergrüne (15. Mai 2009)

Ah stimmt gar nicht aufgefallen, das Java bei negativen Zahlen vom mathematischen modulo rechnen abweicht.

Danke, wieder was gelernt ^^


----------

